# ProKast "Perfect Circle" cast net thrower???



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

It shouldn be that hard with a 6 footer (depending on the boat your throwing from)
Practice in the grass in your yard.
If your trying to hard, then you are. Relax
My dad bought me a 4' net when i was 5. I used to practice catching rabbits with it lol
My grandfather used to throw a 14' net 10 hours a day... I couldnt imagine doing it.. Or how much bait you could sweep with one throw


----------



## cwalden (Jun 24, 2011)

Relaxing helps, but I have no one to tell me what I am doing wrong. So I dont know what to do to correct it.
One of thow things happens:
1 -- Net half opens and hits the water in a clam shell fashion. Happens 3/4 of time...
2 -- Net opens beautifully, but hits the water upside down and comes back to me a wadded up mess. Totally infuriating.


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm sure there are a lot of old school guys who would shudder at the thought of using this device but if it works for you who cares. If you are going to be cast netting on a regular basis than i would say just figure out how to do it the right way but if you're like me and use artificial lures most of the time it can be hard to stay in practice throwing the net. If that's the case then it can't hurt to have this in the boat just in case you decide to go the live bait route. As far as how well it works I've never used one but the videos on youtube look pretty convincing.


----------



## cwalden (Jun 24, 2011)

I use live bait (minnows) about half the time... $15-$20 a week is killing me. I dont use live bait in the salt... EXTREMELY allergic to shrimp and alewives are about impossible to keep alive on a small boat. Look at em wrong and they are dead. Hell half of them dont survive the trip outta the net. haha I do use larger live bait (ruby reds) and such, but I catch them on a sabiki.

As for the videos, I watched about 20 or 30. Literally. No two were the same... literally... :-/


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Been here...played with that.
Learned how to throw old school...

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1259532828


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

I throw a 12' , it's all about harping the net properly take your time and harp it correctly which makes the throwing a lot easier. Like others have said practice in your front/back yard 1st if you can't throw it with you feet on solid ground, it's going to be very hard to do it with a rocking boat, or waist deep of water. You don't have to throw hard to open the net if it's been harped correctly.

Here is a video I found on you tube, this is the method I use to harp the net. Lots of other ways practice and find what's best for you.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOUkj2h2LjI


----------



## cwalden (Jun 24, 2011)

I dont throw from a boat anyway.  I plan to use it to catch baby bream in the shallows.

Anyway, I practiced and practiced and practiced...  not getting any better.  Regressing actually.  I guess I'll use this procast thing untill I can get someone to show me what I am doing wrong.  Same thing happened with my flycasting.  I sucked until I spent about 10 minutes with Lefty Kreh himself.  Was shooting line almost to the backing when I left.  I just need to find a patient soul that wont laught too hard...  haha :-/

Thanks for te video Creekrunner. That is the way my dad used to throw. I knew none of the other videos looked right. I'll have to modify the technique a litttle. My net is WAY smaller...


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> Relaxing helps, but I have no one to tell me what I am doing wrong.  So I dont know what to do to correct it.
> One of thow things happens:
> 1 -- Net half opens and hits the water in a clam shell fashion.  Happens 3/4 of time...
> 2 -- Net opens beautifully, but hits the water upside down and comes back to me a wadded up mess.  Totally infuriating.



When this happens hold on to the line in your right hand a little longer and as the net is coming out of your left hand let the net run out of your fingers and when you feel the lead line pull it back to open the net. 
It's kind of like when you throw it the net comes out of your hands but you try to hold on to the lead line that closest to you to make the net open. Also remember don't try to throw it far it's okay if lead line is only about 2-5' from you. Once you get the hang of it you will then start to add some distance. 

I have been throwing a net every since I was about 5 yrs old 4 footer, I regularly throw a 12' for poggies on the beach while standing on the bow of my contender, and I use to throw a 16' for shrimp when they run in the St. Johns but now the FWC has it limited to a 14', so I just use my 12' for everything.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2012)

Had same problem. pull back and down with first hand as net is releasing. Just a little bit. that gives net the spin needed to open.


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

I cant say that I am good at it but the Calusa Net video is the method I use.

A good net throw is a thing of beauty....


----------



## jladdsmith (May 14, 2010)

I was taught 20 years ago by a guy to gather two arms lengths and then hold one of the weight in your teeth.  I do not recommend this!  

Tried throwing a net a couple of years ago and I've lost it.  

If you have the casting aid, why not just keep using that?  I wouldn't care in the least of being a "weenie" on this.  You're definitely not cheating.  It's just a better net design, akin to centrifugal brakes on baitcasting reels (ala Magforce). Life's hard enough.  Forget perfecting this skill and just go fishing. You have a great wife, btw.


----------



## cwalden (Jun 24, 2011)

My wife is now grinning. haha

I installed the "device" on my net Saturday night, but have yet to try it out...


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

With a 6 footer you don't need to harp it.

Prepare the net as above and let it hang. Grab it half way down and then double the top again in a loop and hold on to it. Take one weight in your other hand and lightly hold it motionless at your hip. Get a good rotation and let the net go and it will pull the weigh out of your fingers. Good rotation and light grip on the weight without moving the hand that is holding the weight will throw a small net real nice. Bigger than 8' and you need to change technique.


----------



## cwalden (Jun 24, 2011)

Well, I tested it out this weekend. I went to the coast for an inshore (spanish/pompano) trip. Walked out on the beach behind the house and whoa!!! Look at all the BAIT!!! Ran back to the house got the net... Bait GONE!!! tried throwing it at a few straglers, but no luck...

1 The net opens 3/4 to 7/8 EVERY time now =Good
2 Accuracy suffers. It only goes about 1/2 to 3/4 as far as you want and is about 1 net diameter to either side of where you intended. = Bad
3 Fatigue is doubled. I dont know why, it doesn't add much weight, but it is ALOT more tiring to throw repeatedly. May be because you have to hold the net up with your weak hand alot longer to get the disk properly positioned.

It also scared the hell out of whatever is being thrown at... With my light (ie cheap) net, it does not sink fast enough to catch anything in clear water. They see it coing before it ever hits the water.

In all, I think I have wasted about $80 on a net that now opens, but still wont catch bait. $30 on the gadget and $50 on a cheap net... I guess I need to get a bigger, heavier net and put an add on craigslist offering to pay someone to teach me to throw it... Gotta save the money first... :-/


----------

